# 80's inspired guitar solo (shred)



## Philippe Paquet (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys !
Hope you're doing well. Here's my newest guitar video. It's a tryout on the 80's guitar solo style.

Let me know what you think !


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice work - that is one strong left hand pinky you have!

Edit: I meant left hand!


----------



## Philippe Paquet (May 21, 2016)

Alex said:


> Nice work - that is one strong right hand pinky you have!


Haha thanks


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

cool guitar face too!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Nicely done sounds great!


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds so cool!

What is your recording setup?

I want to start recording some covers. I was looking at the shure sm57 and a focusrite interface.

Any reccomendations gear-wise to getting a recording as crisp as yours?


----------

